# Double Exposure



## oriecat (Apr 20, 2004)

Going through all my old slides so I can scan the good ones, I ran across this old double exposure.  I somehow ended up with about half of this roll double exposed, but I thought this one was quite interesting placement.


----------



## Lula (Apr 20, 2004)

:shock: yeah quite insteresting
u should call it "Dogs Lamp :idea: "


----------



## photobug (Apr 21, 2004)

That's a good one Orie!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 21, 2004)

Can you remember if you took the film out of the camera and forgot to write the frame number on the cartridge, I have done that before?


----------



## oriecat (Apr 22, 2004)

I dont remember how it happened, it was over 15 years ago!


----------



## karissa (Apr 23, 2004)

Haha... Thats really cool.....  I just feel sorry for that dog... man.. thats got to hurt. :shock:


----------



## oriecat (Apr 23, 2004)

LOL!


----------

